# Tiefpass Filter (Lowpass) in C++ programmieren



## busenbach (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich brauche für mein Programm im Praxissemester einen Tiefpaßfilter in C++ und ich bin leider nicht sonderlich fit darin (vielleicht hätte ich die Klausur doch nicht schieben sollen )
Auf jeden Fall ist es wichtig, daß die Abtastfrequenz (fs) und 3db-Eckfrequenz (fg) natürlich variabel einstellbar sein müssen.


Kennt sich da jemand aus? Hat jemand schon einige fertige Quellcodes? Habe zwar welche gefunden aber sonderlich hilfreichen waren diese nun auch wieder nicht.
In erster Linie bräuchte ich einen TP-Filter 1ten Grades, aber würde natürlich auch gerne Beispiele zu anderen Filtern höheren Grades haben, man weiß ja nie…

Danke im Voraus!


----------

